# Who has stock: Aspire Breeze



## Halfdaft (25/10/17)

I'm desperately looking for a local vendor who has stock of the Apire Breeze.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10011248/7744801-authentic-aspire-breeze-650mah-e-cigarette


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (25/10/17)

Sir Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

